# Your Stila Collection



## Cdjax (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm curious to see what you all have from Stila. Its such a great line! I've got:

-Rouge Pot in Water Lily
-All Over Color Liquid Luminizer in #3
-Eyeshadow in Kitten, Twilight, Moonlight, Oasis, Wheat, Sun, Poise, La Douce, Jade, Key, Diamond Lil, Summer, Jezebel, Twig, Pewter, Cloud, Cha-Cha, Sparkle, Ray, Champagne, Saville
-Shadow Pots in Lily
-Fiber Optics Mascara in Black
-Smudge Pot in Gray& Bronze
-Lip Liner in Contour No. 1
-Lipstick in Kate& Luce
-Demi Crème Liquid Lip Color in Demi Claret 
-Convertible Color in Peony& Lillium
-Lip Gloss in Silver Shine
-Lipglaze in Crème Bouquet, Amaretto, Blackberry, Berry, Grapefruit, Fig, Peach, Orange, Tropical Fruit, Watermelon, Violet, Black Cherry, Spiced Apple, Cinnamon, Mulberry, Guava, Currant, Fruit Cocktail, Apricot, Vanilla
-IT Gloss in Gorgeous& Fashionable
-Creme Bouquet& Midnight Bloom Fragrances


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 25, 2006)

I own a bunch of their lipsticks. Sofia is my favorite.


----------



## trisha (Sep 26, 2006)

i'll photo/list mine on my next day off! x


----------



## misswillow (Sep 26, 2006)

*EYES*
*Eyeshadow*
* Nudes/highlights: Nude, Champagne, Starlight, Kitten, 
* Golds/beigey-golds:  Oasis, Prize, Sparkle, Lame, Wheat
* Greens: Lemon, Kalo, Kiwi, Cha Cha, Fairytale, Jade, Moss, Sage, La Douce
* Coppers/peaches:  Jezebel, Ray
* Browns/bronzes:  Golightly, Diamond Lil, Espresso, Twig, Eden, Puck, Puppy, Browset in Dark
* Blues: Poppy, Chambray, Pillow, Mystic
* Purples/Burgundies:  Poise, Barefoot Contessa, Grace
* Duo: Moss & Oasis
* Perfectly palettes: Plum, Sage, Peach & Gold
* Rain Showers palette
*Other*
* AOS Eyes #13
* Sunkissed Shadow Stick
* Ivy Convertible Eye Colour
*Eyeliners*
* Smudgepots in Jade, Amethyst, Bronze & Copper
* Kajals in Bronze & Gold

*CHEEKS*
*Powder Blushes*
* Cocoa Bloom, Tutu, Quaint, Rose, Eclectic, Hint, Cream, Bloom
*CCs*
* Lillium, Gerbera, Peony, Petunia & Primrose (in Duo with Blush Shine lip shine)
*Rouge Pots*
* Lotus, Water Lily, Dahlia & Jasmine
*Push Ups*
* Pink Flash

*LIPS*
*Lip Glazes*
* Brown Sugar, Starfruit, Sugar Plum, Praline, Cinnamon, Grapefruit, Lemon, Vanilla, Crème, Brown Sugar, Apricot & Tangerine
*Lip Polishes*
* Glisten, Lacquer, Sheen, Shimmer, Gleam, Gloss, Brilliance, Sparkle, Varnish & Glimmer
*Lip Shines*
* Blush Shine & Sun Shine
*Lipsticks*
* Linda (High Shine), Pussycat Nude (LE) & Pussycat Pink (LE)
*It Glosses*
* Fashionable & Inviting
*Other*
* Fraise Lip pot
* Quick Plum Quick Colour
* Brick Glaze Lip Liner

*FACE*
* IPF 
* ILF 
* Pivotal Skin 
* TM
* Perfecting Concealer
* Illuminating Concealer
* Sun #2

I'm sure I've forgotten something, but thats most of it


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 27, 2006)

i used to have a lot of stila, which got either lost, thrown out, or stolen by my ex-roommate who was a HUGE bitch (but that's a long story...). still, i have more than i thought i did, which i realized when i was digging through my makeup drawers looking for it. 

AOS # 2 for eyes
AOS # 5 for eyes
AOS # 6 for eyes
AOS # 9 for eyes
dahlia eyeshadow
launey eyeshadow
lemon eyeshadow
brick eyeshadow
silverbells eyeshadow
cassis eyeshadow
cha cha eyeshadow
storm eyeshadow
diamond lil eyeshadow
2 8-pan mirrored palettes
taupe mousse eyeshadow pot
smoke mousse eyeshadow pot
gold allover face crystals
silver allover face crystals
gold kajal eyeliner pencil
silver kajal eyeliner pencil
bronze kajal eyeliner pencil
#4 eyeliner brush (BEST EVER)
2 #16 double end eye brushes (flat liner on one side, fluffy shadow on other)

orchid convertible color palette
fuschia convertible color palette
#31 retractable covered face brush (LOVE THIS)
concealer stick (the shade rubbed off)

lipstick in natalie
lipstick in sophia
lipglaze in apricot
lipglaze in fruit punch
lipglaze in raspberry
lipglaze in watermelon

i really like stila's stuff. i just seem to get so caught up in my MAC, that i tend to forget i even own it, much less use it.


----------



## MidgetCoconut (Oct 22, 2006)

*EYES*
_Eyeshadow Pans:_ Barefoot Contessa, Charm, Coco, Diamond Lil, Grace, Jade, Jezebel, Kitten, La Douce, Moonlight, Puck, Rain, Shell, Starlight x 2
_Palettes/Trios:_ Fierce Sage, Perfectly Gold, Perfectly Peach, Lucky Plum, Bronze Glow
_Smudge Pots:_ Amethyst, Jade

*CHEEKS*
_Powder Blushes:_ Bloom, Clay, Cream, Tutu
_Colour Push-Ups:_ Rose Flash
_Convertible Colors:_ Forget Me Not, Gerbera, Lillium, Peony, Petunia
_Rouge Pots:_ Amaryllis, Lotus

*LIPS*
_High Shine Lip Colors:_ Lana, Mandy
_IT Glosses:_ Humorous, Interesting, Ravishing, Striking, Sweet
_Lip Colors:_ Ava, Natalie, Wendy
_Lip Glazes:_ Amaretto, Brown Sugar, Fruit Punch, Grape, Guava, Lychee, Mango, Orange, Papaya, Peppermint, Starfruit, Strawberry, Sugar Plum, Tangerine, Vanilla, Spiced Apple/Cinnamon, Violet/Black Cherry, Tropical Fruit/Watermelon
_Lip Shines:_ Blush Shine, Rosey Shine

*FACE*
:: Illuminating Powder Foundation
:: Natural Finish Oil-Free Makeup
:: Pivotal Skin

*BRUSHES*
:: #15 Double-Ended Eyeshadow
:: #20 Eye Enhancing Eyeshadow
:: #4 Precision Eye Liner
:: #26 Perfecting Concealer

But I have a fair bit coming to me in the mail in the next few days, so it'll grow by a lot.


----------



## anamarta (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's mine (I'm not at all excited by the holiday collection so I don't think I'll be adding anything to the list soon):

*Eyes:*

eyeshadow pans: barefoot contessa, champagne, cloud, coin, diamond ‘lil, golightly, icon, jezebel, kalo, key, la douce, latte, launey, nude, oasis, prize, puck, sage. Sparkle, starlight, sun, viola, wheat

smudge pots: amethyst, copper

*Trios, Palettes, etc:*

bronze glow e/s trio, cedar grove e/s trio, forest clove e/s trio, must haves 2006 e/s quad, perfectly gold palette, perfectly peach palette, perfectly plum palette

*Cheeks:*

convertible color: peony, magnolia, orchid and poppy 
rouge pot: lotus and water lily
blush duos: pink glow, sugarloaf

*Lips:*

lipsticks: luce and becky (from the vanity fair set)

it gloss: courageous, enticing, gorgeous, inspiring, lucky

lip glaze sticks: berry, fruit punch, grapefruit, plum

lip polish: gleam

*Face:*

Natural Oil-free Foundation: shade C
Illuminating Liquid Foundation: shade 30 W
All Over Liquid Luminizer: #3 (gold) and #6 (peachy-pink)


Love looking at my stuff, the colours are just so pretty


----------



## gummybug (Dec 1, 2006)

My Stila collection is small, but I use most of it. The palette is too warm for me, unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I made samples out of most of the AOS (lovely color, but very bright). But the rest is used regularly.

*brushes*
#5 eye
#26 concealer

*lips*
lipstick in Kelly
glaze lip liner in Pink

*eyes*
Kiwi e/s
Azur e/s
AOS for eyes #6

*palette*
Perfectly Gold


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have no photos of my stila specifically:

Perfecting Concealer: Shade J
Tinted Moisturizer: Deep
Oil Free Natural Finish: Shade J
Major Lash mascara in Black
Convertible Lash/Line in Black
Smudgepots: Amethyst, Jade, Black, and Emerald (which is dried up unforch)
Brush #13 (Flat liner)
Single Eyeshadows: Pigalle, Cassis, and Prize
Mod Look 2 Palette
Pussycat Dolls Palette
Trio in Gold Glow
Trio in Bohemian Bronze


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 29, 2006)

My list would take up this whole site, lol!  I own nearly everything Stila except some of the exclusives to other countries-I only have some of them.


----------



## sincola (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got:




*Eyeshadows*: La Douce, Diamond Lil, Kitten, Oasis, Key, Cloud, in a six pan compact, Shore and the Twillight/Sapphire duo. 
*Mascara*: Lash Boost. 
*Lipglazes*: Watermelon, Apricot, Grape. 
*Blush*: Pink glow duo. 
*Brush*: #17 - Retractable bronzing brush 
*Makeup*: Pivotal Skin Liquid Makeup SPF 8 - Shade C. Illuminating Pressed Powder - Medium Watt. 
*Sets*: - _Pink Ribbon_ (x2), with heather and diamond lil e/s, bloom blush and Anni l/s; 

- _Vanity Fair_, with three unlabelled e/s, mini all over shimmer in n.7 and Becky l/s; and 

- _Color Festival_, with an eyeshadow trio (champagne, sunkissed and coco), gerbera convertible color, olivia l/s, copper smudge pot and black major lash mascara.​
*Palettes*: Perfectly Sage and Perfectly Peach.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 18, 2007)

I've only just started getting into Stila (I only had Natalie lipstick) but I have the following & definitely will be acquiring more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye shadow: Kitten, Starlight, Twig, Barefoot Contessa
Smudge Pot: Plum, Jade
Lipstick: Natalie (love this!)


----------



## shertz1981 (Feb 20, 2007)

I love Stila and am working on expanding my collection!

Lipstick: Natalie (love!), Kira, Salome

Lip Glaze: Grapefruit, Brown Sugar, Black Cherry, Orange

Convertible Color: Peony

Kajals: Tiger's Eye, Emerald, Onyx

Eyeshadows: Kitten, Diamond Lil, Fairytale, Jade, Puppy

Shadow Pot: Amber

Smudge Pot: Cobalt

Brushes: #28, #30


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 20, 2007)

Let's see...I've pared this down a lot:

Eyeshadow:
Kitten (2 of em)
Cloud
Shore
Key

CCs:
Poppy
Orchid
Gerbera
Lillium
Peony
Fuschia

Rouge pot:
Freesia

It Gloss:
Kitten
Inviting
Humourous

Palettes:
June Bride Look #2


----------



## sweetmelissa (Feb 26, 2007)

I own a ridiculous amount of Stila-it'd be easier for me to list what I don't have!  That being said, please feel free to request pics of anything, I'm happy to help my Stila sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Below is part of my Stila stash-sorry, couldn't figure out how to get the image in the body of my post-I'm an idiot today


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have that much but here goes:
Intro to Foundation Kit which includes tinted moisturizer, concealer, and brush
Blue orchid pallette

Thats it, haha


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

I have
-Smudgepot in Navy
-Eyeshadow in Oasis and Moss
-Eyeshadow Trio in Picnic in the Park
-Lipgloss in Fig, Grapefruit and Cranberry


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 

 
_I own a ridiculous amount of Stila-it'd be easier for me to list what I don't have!  That being said, please feel free to request pics of anything, I'm happy to help my Stila sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Below is part of my Stila stash-sorry, couldn't figure out how to get the image in the body of my post-I'm an idiot today_

 

!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love it!  I thought I was bad...teehee

Lauren


----------



## sweetmelissa (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love it!  I thought I was bad...teehee

Lauren_

 
Lol, I get a little wild when it comes to Stila!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

I've love Stila: 

Eyeshadows: 
- Barefoot Contessa 
- Cassis 
- Cha Cha 
- Charm
- Diamond Lil 
- Go Lightly 
- Grace 
- Jade 
- Jezebel 
- Kalo  
- La Douce
- Lemon
- Mambo 
- Moonlight 
- Pewter 
- Pigalle 
- Poppy 
- Posie
- Sage 
- Shore 
- Summer
- Sun 
- Twig 
- Twilight 
- Vioa 
- Wheat 

* All Over Shimmer 
* Two d/c lip palettes


----------



## silver22 (Apr 29, 2007)

here's my stila collection, as you can tell I'm a stila addict.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 29, 2007)

I am coming to your house Silver!!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 26, 2007)

Silver, are those silver tubes the clear color lip treatments?


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow great collection girls!! 
This is my load:

Lips-Natilie, It gloss in Sweet, Lipglaze in Cranberry

Eyes-I have a 8 eyeshadow palette with Kitten, Poise, Barefoot Contessa, Jade, Cloud, Slate, a blue shadow that was discontiued. 

Sumdgepot in Black can't live without this. 

There is a Stila makeup show at my Sephora this weekend and I am getting my makeup done for free so I am bond to collect more!!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 26, 2007)

I have:
Eye Shadow Trio in Gold Glow
Eyeshadow Trio in Mazatlan & Acapulco 
Convertible Color in Petunia 
All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer


----------



## redjellybeans (Jul 3, 2007)

I love stila & I started my collection in June last year. I can't wait to get more!

Eyeshadows: 
Barefoot contessa
jezabel
shell
lame
starlight
twig
sun (my HG. First time i've ever hit pan on anything)
sparkle
prize
cassia
pistache
glee
golightly

Pallettes: 
perfectly gold
perfectly peach
midnight bloom

foundation: 
IPF in 50 watts

stila clear color tints:
rose
berry
red

lip pot:
cerise

lip glaze:
Red apple        
Apricot
Watermelon
fig
fruit punch


----------



## liza0183 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just acquired Smudge Pot in the Blue color as a result from my free makeup tutu at Sephora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very happy with it


----------



## Chopy (Jul 3, 2007)

I have just the perfectly Peach Palette


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't have many, I collect them for 3 years:

eyeshadows:

Kitten
Kalo
Jade
Wheat
Golightly
Java
Summer
Ecru
and Brow Set

Face:

Natural Finish Oil Free
Sheer Color Tinted Moisturizer
eye concealer

Cheeks:

Brava
Gladiola CC
Freesia Rouge Pot
Pink Glow duo from summer 2006
BeachyKeen duo from summer 2007

Lips:

Orange, Apricot, Fruit Punch and Grapefruit Lipglazes

Brushes:

#4 e/l brush
#5 all over e/s brush
#24 for powder and blush(my HG for years)
#26 concealer brush
#27 foundation brush


----------



## star07 (Jul 23, 2007)

Let's see...

LIPS
. Lip Pot (Gloss) :: Amande
. Lip Pot :: Cerise
. Lip Glaze (Gloss) :: Vanilla
. Gift of Glaze 2007 :: Apricot, Vanilla, Nutmeg Spice, Candy Cane, Grapefruit, Brown Sugar
. IT Gloss :: Sweet
. Lip Color :: Ava
. Lip Color :: Carmen
. Lip Color :: Cynthia
. Lip Color :: Esme
. Lip Color :: Fiona
. Lip Color :: Jane
. Lip Color :: Juliette
. Lip Color :: Luce
. Lip Color :: Molly
. Lip Color :: Olivia
. Lip Color :: Stella

MULTI-USE
. Convertible Color :: Lillium
. Convertible Color :: Gerbera
. Convertible Color :: Petunia
. Convertible Color :: Poppy
. Mini Convertible Color :: Peony

BLUSH
. Rouge Pot (Mousse Blush) :: Sweet Pea
. Rouge Pot :: Jasmine
. Blush :: Tutu (Stars Set)
. Blush :: Clay, Hint (Double Duty Day to Night Cocoa Palette)
. Blush :: Fade (Front Cover Lookbook #3)
. Blush Duo :: Sugarloaf

BRONZER/HIGHLIGHTER
. Sun N' Highlighter (Bronzer) :: Shade 1
. All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer :: *3
. Mini All Over Shimmer Compact :: *9
. Illuminating Finishing Powder :: Rose Gold

EYES
. Smudge Pot :: Brown

EYESHADOW
. Eyeshadow :: Azur
. Eyeshadow :: Bouquet
. Eyeshadow :: Champagne
. Eyeshadow :: Coin
. Eyeshadow :: Diamond Lil
. Eyeshadow :: Heather
. Eyeshadow :: Icon
. Eyeshadow :: Jade
. Eyeshadow :: Jezebel
. Eyeshadow :: Latte
. Eyeshadow :: Mood
. Eyeshadow :: Moonlight
. Eyeshadow :: Mystic
. Eyeshadow :: Nude
. Eyeshadow :: Oasis
. Eyeshadow :: Pewter
. Eyeshadow :: Poppy
. Eyeshadow :: Prize
. Eyeshadow :: Shore
. Eyeshadow :: Blonde, Puppy, Espresso, Golightly (Double Duty Day to Night Cocoa Palette)
. Eyeshadow :: Summer, Kitten, Twig (Stars Set)
. Eyeshadow :: Storm, Fog, Cloud (Feminine The Look Palette)
. Eyeshadow :: Shell, Puck, Dahlia (Front Cover Lookbook #3)
. Eyeshadow :: Vanity Fair Set
. Eyeshadow Palette :: Silver Maple
. Convertible Eye Color :: Stone

PALETTES
. Just My Luck :: Lucky Peach
. Just My Luck :: Lucky Plum

MISCELLANEOUS
. Lotion (Body Bronzer) :: Sun Gel Body
. Soothing Eye Cream

BRUSHES/TOOLS
. Brush :: #1 Blush Brush
. Brush :: #5 All Over Shadow Brush
. Brush :: #6 Lip Brush
. Brush :: #7 Precision Crease Brush
. Brush :: #8 Powder Brush
. Brush :: #13 One Step Eyeliner Brush
. Brush :: #19 All Over Shimmer Powder Retractable Brush
. Brush :: #20 Eye Enhancer Brush
. Brush :: #26 Perfecting Concealer Brush
. Brush Set :: #2 Under Eye Concealer Brush, #4 Precision Eyeliner Brush, #9 All Over Blend Brush, #10 Eyebrow Brush, #11 Face Concealer Brush
. Brush Roll
. Travel Brush Set
. Makeup Bag
. 3 Refillable 6-Pan Compacts

some pictures


----------



## paopao (Aug 3, 2007)

Stila is no longer available in Spain where I live (although they say they'll come back soon...), so I bought this some time ago...

Smudge Pots, black.
Convertible Eye, black.
Convertible Color Blush, lillium
Lip glaze, cinamon, fruitpunch and strawberry
Shadow Pots, moon.
Rouge Pots, water lily.
All over shimmer.

I've seen the new fall collection and I really need it!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

SIlver22... u are absolutely a stila freak!!

I don't have alot of stila *blushes*.
my modest list:
- Illuminating Finishing Powder Bronze Bronzer
- Lip Glaze in Citrus Ice
- All Over Shimmer Powder shade *9
- Eye Shadow Pan in Sage and Daffodil
- Eye Shadow in Coin, Latte and Champagne
- Lip Gloss in Sweet
- Major Lash Mascara in Black
- Duo Cream Lip and Cheek Color in Lilium
- Kajal Eye Liner in Bronze
- Convertible Eye Color in Violet

that's all I think


----------



## keitza (Aug 19, 2007)

I love stila too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need that stila come back to Spain soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My things
Lip Pot - fraise, baie, mure, cerise,amande
Lip glaze - passion fruit, starfruit
Convertible Color  - magnolia, lilium, camelia, peony, forget me not, petunia, gladiola
Rouge pots - water lily, amarillis, plumeria, lotus, freesia, sweet pea, jasmine, dahlia 
Shadow pots - honey, flame, pearl, moon, lime, iris, amber, smoke, taupe, lily, cooper, bronze   
Smudge pot - black
Eye shadows - sparkle, golightly, la douce, jade, cassis, flicker, grace, pewter, sapphire, twilight
Palettes perfectly - gold, plum, peach, sage 
Palettes night flower - rouge orchid, blu orchid

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...ilalippots.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...aperfectly.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...onvertible.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...aeyeshadow.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...Stilablush.jpg


----------



## Hilly (Aug 19, 2007)

I only own Oasis lol. It has awesome color payoff and my fav gold shadow of all time.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess I'm the underachiever here, because I own only "Cloud" eyeshadow.
But I love love love love love love love love love love love love _*LOVE*_ it, and wear it often. 
"Cloud" and MAC "French Grey" make up my HG eyeshadow combination, when highlighted with silver, cream, or [soft]white.
I'm currently looking for a Stila shadow that's a grayer version of "Cloud."
Does anyone have recommendations?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 6, 2007)

So I went to the Stila Warehouse sale in July, North Hollywood, CA and this is what I picked up for $24.

L-R: Cedar Grove, Pretty Pansy and Ravishing Rose.


----------



## star07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_So I went to the Stila Warehouse sale in July, North Hollywood, CA and this is what I picked up for $24.

L-R: Cedar Grove, Pretty Pansy and Ravishing Rose.









_

 
I went to that as well!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 1, 2007)

Viola eyeshadow

lol


----------



## effloresce_ (Oct 6, 2007)

Heh, i only own:

Warm Brilliant Palette
Jasmine rouge pot
Warm blush pan
Pink Flash Color Push-Up

I had some lip products too - a lip pot and a lip glaze, but wasn't wowed by both..


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 14, 2007)

I have three pans: Cloud, Slate and shore (any recs to go with those?).

I also have the three Fall Fantasy palettes, and adore the no brainer lineup, especially when I'm in a hurry.

I love the shadows, although, I find them a bit flyaway, and have to be careful when I'm applying them, especially my pans.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 15, 2007)

I only have a tiny collection of Stila products, at this time. 

*Face Products:* Natural Finish Oil-Free Makeup in shade G.
                              Perfecting Concealer in shade G.

*Eye Products:* Convertible Eye Color in Violet.
                             Eye Shadow in Diamond Lil.
                             Eye Shadow in Mambo.
                             Eye Shadow in Slate.


----------



## noangel (Oct 16, 2007)

i only own
Stila Beachykeen Blush Duo
Lipglaze: PassionFruit (MLBB colour!)
Gift of Glaze set 2006

Not into e/s but would like to own more powder cheek colours!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2007)

i bought my first Stila yesterday! *Kitten* eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so excited we finally got Stila in my country


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Oct 18, 2007)

My Stila collection is small but is a work in progress! So far, I've been very impressed and I just want to buy more! It's all so pretty!

Shadows:
 - Kitten (...of course!)
 - Starlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (has THE most beautiful texture - just gorgeous!)
 - Nude
 - Champagne
 - Wheat
 - Coin
 - Golightly
 - Shell
 - Ebony (great for lining)

^^obviously love nudes, lol

Blushes:
 - Sugarloaf Duo
 - Quaint/Coral Duo (not sure of the name for this)
 - Pink glow duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lip gloss:
 - Enchanting IT gloss


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Dec 16, 2007)

Great collections everyone!


----------



## silentkite (Dec 19, 2007)

My little collection:

Eyeshadows:
Wisteria
Flicker
Puppy
Shell
Sage

Nude Palette- Starlight, Sun, Twig + blush I never use
Perfectly Peach Palette

Lipglazes:
Midnight Bloom and Berry Double
Watermelon and Passionfruit Double
Brown Sugar
Peach

Convertible Colour in Lillium


----------



## liv (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 

 
_I own a ridiculous amount of Stila-it'd be easier for me to list what I don't have!  That being said, please feel free to request pics of anything, I'm happy to help my Stila sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Below is part of my Stila stash-sorry, couldn't figure out how to get the image in the body of my post-I'm an idiot today_

 
Wow!  I've seen some of your pics on MUA, but I'd love to see more of your e/s palette pictures. =]  I can't click on them to enlarge them on MUA, so it's hard to see the colors/what you've typed over the image.


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 27, 2007)

okay - I finally did it!  it took forever to get it all out - and once i did, it was awesome!  i used to have some stila 'animations' from sephora, but i can't find them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and a close up or two (sorry the pics are washed out!)











AND just for fun (he he!) the BF typed as I dictated my list:

1.“Stila Style” T-Shirt

2.Canvas Tote (black) 

3.Faux suede pouch (brown)

4.Stila Train Case

5.Eyeshadow and Combo Palettes
a.“Glacier Ice”
b.“Must Haves”
c.“Copper Glow”
d.“On the Go”
e.“Pretty Pansy”
f.“Blue Bonnet”
g.Asia Exclusive “Cool”
h.“Rose Moon”
i.“Guinivere’s Deluxe Palette”

6.Lip Palettes
a.“Café Stila”
b.“Club Stila”
c.“Midnight Soiree”

7.Cheeks
a.“All Over Glow” – “Pretty Pink”
b.“Sugar Loaf”
c.Rouge Pot in Jasmine
d.“Mandarin Mist” Cheek Duo
e.“Pink Glow” Cheek Duo
f.“Bronze Flash”
g.“Lillium”
h.“Peony”
i.“Gladiola”
j.“Petunia”

8.Shimmer
a.All Over Shimmer Powder *9, *6
b.All Over Shimmer Liquid *3, *6
c.Illuminating Finishing Powder (Gold)
d.All Over Shimmer Eyes
i.*6
ii.*9
iii.*10
iv.*4 (x2)
v.*11
vi.*13
vii.*5
viii.*7
ix.*8

9.Face
a.Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer

10.Shadow Pots
a.Mist
b.Taupe

11.Eyeshadow Pan
a.Peacock
b.Wheat
c.Clover
d.Oasis
e.Grace
f.Twig
g.Moonlight
h.Go Lightly

12.Smudgepots
a.Amethyst
b.Cobalt
c.Copper
d.Black
e.Jade

13.Eye Pencils
a.Tiger’s Eye
b.Onyx
c.Smokey Quartz
d.Aquamarine
e.Convertible Eye Color
i.Stone
ii.Ivy
iii.Port
iv.Forest

14.Lip Glaze
a.Peppermint (x2)
b.Amaretto (x2)
c.Pina Colada
d.Fig
e.Honeydew
f.Cherry Blossom
g.Banana
h.Ginger Bread
i.Mandarin Mist
j.Praline
k.Spiced Pumpkin
l.Spiced Ginger
m.Vanilla

15.“It” Glosses
a.Smashing
b.Gorgeous
c.Fashionable
d.Enchanting
e.Enticing

16.Longwear Lip Color
a.Serenade

17.Lipshines
a.Pedal Shine
b.Bare Shine

18.Clear Color
a.Sugar
b.Mocha

19.Lipstick
a.Cynthia (x2)
b.Billie
c.Esme
d.Molly
e.Juliette
f.Penelope
g.Linda
h.Amelia

20.Brushes
a.30
b.28
c.26
d.7
e.1
f.13
g.5
h.9
i.6


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry that last pic is so big!!! I can't get it to resize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay, well the pic fixed itself.  Yay computers! ha ha


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silver22* 

 
_here's my stila collection, as you can tell I'm a stila addict.






_

 

I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION! <3

I currently have:

Stila Sun (shade 1)
Stila Convertible Color in Orchid
All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer
Stila Smudge Pot 
It Gloss in Kitten
Lipshine Rouge Brilliance in Pink Shine
Stila Kitten
Blanc Palette 
Stila #28 Brush

so small T__T compared to you guys' *droool*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a quad from Stila, but one of the shadows fell out. 

The three colors that I have left are great though. I also have two of their loose eye shadows. I don't really care for them.


----------



## star07 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh dear, I have updated my collection since the last time I posted:

*Brushes**:
*#1 blush brush
#2 under eye concealer brush
#4 precision eyeliner brush
#5 all over shadow brush
#6 lip brush
#7 precision crease brush
#8 powder brush
#9 all over blend brush
#10 eyebrow brush
#11 face concealer brush
#13 eyeliner brush
#15 double-sided brush
#18 double-sided brow brush
#19 all over shimmer powder retractable brush
#20 double-sided eye enhancer brush
#21 double duty cheek contour and blush brush
#24 double-sided illuminating powder brush
#24 double-sided illuminating powder brush


*Blush:*
all over glow - peachy keen
cheek color -     bud
cheek color -     dance
cheek color -     eclectic
cheek color -     pretty
cheek color -     tint
cheek color -     tutu
convertible color -    lillium
convertible color -    petunia
rouge pot -    jasmine
rouge pot -    sweet pea
sugarloaf    


*Lips:*
high shine lip color -    beatrice
high shine lip color -    guinevere
high shine lip color -    lana
high shine lip color -    louise
high shine lip color -    mandy
high shine lip color -    michaela
high shine lip color -    natasha
high shine lip color -    serena
high shine lip color -    wanda
lip color -    ava
lip color -    carmen
lip color -    cynthia
lip color -    esme
lip color -    fiona
lip color -    juliette
lip color -    luce
lip color -    molly
lip color -    olivia
lip color -    stella
lip glaze -    brown sugar (mini)
lip glaze -    candy cane (mini)
lip glaze -    cranberry (mini)
lip glaze -    grapefruit (mini)
lip glaze -    lychee
lip glaze -    nutmeg spice (mini)
lip glaze -    red apple (mini)
lip glaze -    strawberry (mini)
lip glaze -    vanilla (mini)
lip pot -    amande
lip pot -    cerise
lip pot -    fraise
lip pot -    mandarine
shine lip color spf 20 -    charlotte


*Eyes:*
convertible eye color -    lapis
convertible eye color -    stone
eyeshadow -     azur
eyeshadow -     bouquet
eyeshadow -     cassia
eyeshadow -     cassis
eyeshadow -     champagne
eyeshadow -     chime
eyeshadow -     cloud
eyeshadow -     cloud
eyeshadow -     coin
eyeshadow -     daffodil
eyeshadow -     diamond lil'
eyeshadow -     ebony
eyeshadow -     eden
eyeshadow -     fog
eyeshadow -     heather
eyeshadow -     icon
eyeshadow -     jade
eyeshadow -     java
eyeshadow -     jezebel
eyeshadow -     lame
eyeshadow -     latte
eyeshadow -     midnight
eyeshadow -     mood
eyeshadow -     moonlight
eyeshadow -     mystic
eyeshadow -     nude
eyeshadow -     oasis
eyeshadow -     pewter
eyeshadow -     poppy
eyeshadow -     prize
eyeshadow -     puck
eyeshadow -     rosebud
eyeshadow -     sage
eyeshadow -     shore
eyeshadow -     sparkle
eyeshadow -     starlight
eyeshadow -     storm
eyeshadow -     storm
eyeshadow -     sun
eyeshadow -     vine
eyeshadow -     wheat
eyeshadow duo    lily (flicker/rosebud)
eyeshadow duo    promenade (cassia/fever)
fall in love shadow trio -   silver maple
liquid eye liner -    black


*Palettes/Sets:*
double duty day to night cocoa palette -    cheek color,    clay
double duty day to night cocoa palette -    cheek color,    hint
double duty day to night cocoa palette -    eyeshadow,    blonde
double duty day to night cocoa palette -    eyeshadow,    espresso
double duty day to night cocoa palette -    eyeshadow,    golightly
double duty day to night cocoa palette -    eyeshadow,    puppy
fall fantasy palette
front cover lookbook #3 -    cheek color,    fade
front cover lookbook #3 -    eyeshadow,    dahlia
front cover lookbook #3 -    eyeshadow,    puck
front cover lookbook #3 -    eyeshadow,    shell
front cover lookbook #3 -    it gloss,    sweet
just my luck palette
stars set -    cheek color,    tutu
stars set -    eyeshadow,    kitten
stars set -    eyeshadow,    summer
stars set -    eyeshadow,    twig
stars set -    all over shimmer compact,    *9 (mini)
stars set -    lip color,    jane


*Face/Highlighters/Misc:*
sun gel body lotion
sun n' highlighter
all over shimmer liquid luminizer
all over shimmer compact
illuminating finishing powder
illuminating treatment powder
perfection foundation - shade c
angel light tinted uv base spf 30
angel light uv base spf 50


*Storage:*
brush roll
re*orient makeup bag
4-pan (3)
6-pan (3)
8-pan (3)
aluminum pot (2)


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry for the bad quality, but this is my Stila stash.


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful stashes ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I don't know how you all do it! I have a tiiiny little collection, but want to expand it. The formula of Stila's shadows make them go on like BUTTER.

Brushes:
#1 Blush
#5 Shadow
#6 Lip
#7 Crease
#13 Liner

Eyeshadows:
Wheat
Golightly
Kitten
Cassia

Lipglazes:
Cranberry
Lemongrass


----------



## adegea (Jul 6, 2008)

Convertibles;





More stuff:






I can't afford Stila in Spain, so I must buy it in ebay.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 11, 2008)

ugh, I wish I could get my hands on the stila convertibles. I need some compact creme blushers for on-the-go! ;-;


----------



## emmalay (Mar 7, 2009)

I have 

Daisy Lipstick
Eyeline in "Tiger eyes"
Rouge pot (forget the color)
Apricot Lip Glaze
Smudge Pot in Bronze
A lipline (forget the shade)
Tinted Moisturizer (love love love)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

wow, so of you guys def got yourselves quite a collection!

I only have two Smudgepots from Stile: Black and Bronze. I want to get the pomegranate one too. I love Smudgepots!


----------



## bebexp (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Moxy (Apr 18, 2009)

I have my first Stila on the way! Kitten eyeshadow of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I'm super excited!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamie89* 

 
_ The formula of Stila's shadows make them go on like BUTTER.


_

 
I completely agree.
I don't think I could _*live *_without Cloud. It's wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lately, I've been on a lipstain kick, and have discovered Stila's Lip Rouges.
They're great, but the color selection is *tiny*.
I have only two. I have Beam, which I adore and wear all the time, and Pucker, which I can't seem to put on well.


----------



## cathlila (May 25, 2009)

I've been drawn to stila for awhile (I'm a sucker for packaging) but thus far I'm managed to hold out with just Kitten eyeshadow, which i love and hoard for special occasions....

however, with the 40% off sale, I finally caved. I have both an A-listers set and a Stila stars set on route...and I can't wait to try everything out! 

i'm a bit nervous though...if i fall in love, my wallet's really going to take a hit


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cathlila* 

 
_I've been drawn to stila for awhile (I'm a sucker for packaging) but thus far I'm managed to hold out with just Kitten eyeshadow, which i love and hoard for special occasions....

however, with the 40% off sale, I finally caved. I have both an A-listers set and a Stila stars set on route...and I can't wait to try everything out! 

i'm a bit nervous though...if i fall in love, my wallet's really going to take a hit



_

 
i have both on the way also but it feels like my package is taking forever!


----------



## ABB113 (May 26, 2009)

My Stila collection is itty bitty:

24K smudge pot
24K Lipgloss in Brilliant Pink
sample size of Convertible color in Lilium


----------



## ABB113 (May 29, 2009)

Just placed an order with Stila online:

Smudge pots in Bronze and Cobalt
The A-Lister Set 
Empty quad and single pan

Also picked up the tinted moisturizer in SPF 30 today.....can't wait to try everything!


----------

